# Yard/Lawn Work



## Leonitis (Sep 14, 2008)

Iran a small lawn service type buisnessthat my dad, me and my brother would do,we had been mowing and cleaning up lawnsfor over 10 yearsconsistently.After getting hired full time at Sacred Heart Hospital,Icut backdue tome having no time and not much need for the money,so after a few monthsI swithed to part timebcause of the stress too and there for, need something else to do for a little side money. 

I have all the necessary equipment. Trimmer, Edger, Weed Eater, Blower, 3 Lawn mowers and trailer too. So the job gets done to the full and looks very professinal. Like I said weve been at for over 10 years and know what a good job is and what people want out of service.

I know that its Fall almost but the grass is still growing and even in the winter there is stuff that can be done.

So please if need good service for very good prices call me at (850) 384-5656 Leo

By the way I am in my early twenties so any money is good money thats whyyou should call or reply.

Thanks Leo and Alex.

Thanks


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry but it just doesn't quite add up... ran a lawn service for over 10 years then Sacred Hearts for couple months. And you are in your "early" twenties? Not trying to derailbut, you must be one hell af a businessman running a business at around 12/13. If anything, I'll bump this up...Good Luck in the business...


----------



## Leonitis (Sep 14, 2008)

Ya I guess I wasnt clear on the post I worked for my DAD the first 8 yearsand then when I was about 18 or so I started doing it on my own with my brother. Also it was like a private sevice, not really a buissiness with a name, we did have some cards, but we keept it between the three of us,we had maybe 7 or 8 regular costomers. And I am still at Sacred Heart Just part time, thats why I am considering doing a few lawns for people that dont want to pay outrageous prices for some lawn service that hasa fancy name. That should clear it up.


----------



## molvera (Nov 3, 2007)

Well I was readingyour post and was thinking of giving you a call but why in the hell would you make a comment about selling drugs? Think about that next time you are wanting to drum up buisness! Because no one has responded to your post you think all is lost and make a comment like that. Now you must wonder how many people looked at your first post and were thinking of calling you and may not after seeing your new line of work post.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Leonitis (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess my sarcasm wasnt understood, how do you think I got a job at SHH by doing what I said. If you took me serioulsy Im sorry, but it was not intended to be factual.

Thanks for the tip Molvera


----------



## molvera (Nov 3, 2007)

No problem, I just work around so many contractors that dont think twice about what they say till its too late and they never see the impact from what they said or did. It drives me crazy especially if I know they provide good work but just dont know how to handle themselves (more of the knee jerk reaction). Its way too easy to provide good service to customers or potential customers. 

Anyway I have a house that I have been trying to sell and would like to spruce up the front yard. Dont want to spend a bunch due to dropping the price so much but would like to do a little. If this is something you would be interested in pm me and I can get the address for you so you can check it out and get me a price. I would like to do something before the weather gets cold.

Thanks

molvera


----------



## Leonitis (Sep 14, 2008)

Molvera JST wanted to let you know that I sent the PM


----------

